
Ask HN: Online learning - tmaly
If you were going to do a side project or startup that focused on education &#x2F; online learning,  what age and topic would you focus on?
======
rgovind
30-40 years. Have money and motivation. Most tutorials are targeted at
beginners, not intermediate skill people.

------
autotune
I'd focus on high school age range from 14 - 18. The specific topic I'd choose
would be study skills. The ability to study on your own is absolutely vital no
matter where you go in life, and I hadn't seen it as an actual class until
community college after high school.

------
elimisteve
FreeCodeCamp.com is showing that there's a hunger for learning JavaScript for
people in their 20s and older, but what about teaching people (in the same age
range?) other skills?

I also mention FCC because they've made it so you can add your content instead
of their JS content, and poof, you have a learning platform!

------
codegeek
I would focus on kids aged 2-10. Plenty to learn and we can use technology to
create better experiences for them.

